# What did you get for Christmas?



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy new year everyone!


I'm wonder what special railroading items you got for Christmas.


I got an Airwire system (transmitter, receiver, batteries) and Phoenix sound system from Jonathan at Electric Model Works. 


I was hoping to have it installed in my Accucraft K-27 by the time Terry has his next  meet, but that's this Saturday and I haven't even started the installation yet.  I gotta get busy!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Only train stuff I got was some figures from my GF, and a Lionel handcar with Mickey and Donald which was a "gift" from me to me


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a box [66ft.] of  all. flex track code 215 for Christmas  /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/regular_smile.gif  also reuped my GR for 2 years.


 


  chuckger


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

that was 66ft


chuckger


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a new plug in Dremel, got the battery powered Stylus last xmas, but this is more powerful, for when you need it, my old one was about dead, had it FOREVER, it seems.


 


Jerry


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was gifted a new digital camera. It is a Kodak ZD710.  It is extremely nice. I have already taken several pics of my RR with it. The only problem is my old camera took pics that I could post on MLS without changing size. I believe that this camera's pics are to big to post. I am going to have to figure out how to change size. I took great pics of my G scale christmas tree stand and can't even post. I'ii figure out eventually.


Jeff


Tallapoosa and Southern RR


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a new USAT Alco S4, and a USAT GP-38-2, both in B&O livery (no sound, yet). They were my first USAT pieces, and I'm very impressed with them. Detail is great, and they look excellent with some weathering. Speaking of weather, it's been a bit too ugly to run outside, but they'll see action on Saturday. My only complaint with the USAT products (one I've heard before) is the installation of the small detail parts. I'm an old scale modeller, so the difficulty wasn't a problem, but I did find that the fit was sometimes too snug for the delicate parts to be inserted into their respective slots/holes. The metal handrails, with thier tabs which slide into slots, are what I'm referring to. My first experience was with the GP-38, which I pressed in by hand, and bent a tab or two (was able to straighten them). By the time I got to the second side, I had learned to gently "tap" the pieces into place with a small hobby hammer. Can't wait to see them running freight consists this weekend! 
Happy New Year! 
-axdop


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Train stuff? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif From MY family? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


I got Zip Fiddle and Faddle! IOWs....Nothin' /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


...but I did win a shiny new Accucraft Cable Car on Evilbay just before Xmas, just waiting for it to arrive. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

6, count 'em, 6 Bachmann Peabody Hoppers. The coal train is up and running.. 










I was a happy boy on Christmas morning, the family still likes me..


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an aristo U-25


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/03/2008 2:23 PM


...but I did win a shiny new Accucraft Cable Car on Evilbay just before Xmas, just waiting for it to arrive. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif






..and it arrived today! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I got Phoenix sound for the F3A, which was installed just before Christmas!!


But the real present was not train related at all.  I am taking my wife away for a long weekend in Florida for super bowl weekend.  I know you guys might know this, but MB loves football.  Superbowl sunday is her third favorite holiday (her birthday month, May, is first, followed by Christmas, then Superbowl Sunday).  It'll be good to get a few days away, and with grandpa coming down, Luke gets a break from us, too!!


With all the New Haven equipment coming out from Aristo next year,  Christmas 2008 will be full of Consols, RS-3s or RDC's.  Depends on what's available (money and product!),


Mark


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, this is the Christmas that lasted into January. Today, I got a San Francisco Cable Car kit, 1/24 scale, by Ocio Creativo. My buddy ordered it for me in November and it finally arrived...He also ordered the motorization kit (for track power?), which hasn't come in yet. 

Has anyone heard of this company or had any experience with their kits? Any tips & advice for this cable car? 

http://occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=113 

Thanks, 

Neal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

1. A pleasant day with Caleb and Ethan. 
2. A digital picture frame. 
3. An itty bitty coke glass. Years ago, when the little plastic juice glasses were getting scuzzi looking, Susan found these tiny coke glasses at Wal*Mart and bought 8 for juice glasses. A few weeks ago, when Caleb broke the 7th (Ethan claims not to have broken any) and only 1 remained, they all decided, "Let's give the last one to Dad!" Susan says she and Caleb are hard on glass objects while washing dishes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got me the custom run of the USAT hopper car lettered for the Golden West. Nice car. Now waiting on the KCS one. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------

